# i need some help i got caught with some weed paraphanilia



## soofaded (Mar 9, 2006)

today at school we had a police dog come by and it sniffed my back pack and it found zig zags and a metal cap used for a bowl with resin in it.. i got suspended and my whole family knows now.. and ima get in hardcore trouble buut what happends if they find zig zags and a bowl with resin in it.. they cant prove that i smoke unless they pee test me.. the stuff was my friends anyways and i should have said the zig zags were for ciggeretes but what about the bowl? earlier they asked me what a zig zag was for i just said rolling thats it so what hsould i do


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

you should have said, you smoke diffrent kinds of tobbaco ,in the pipe.special expensive tabbaco,kidda like custom,and the cig zags are the same,you should say the chemicals in ciggerett filters .make you sick,if they asked why your eyes were red,tell them you got allegies and you take allegra for it


----------



## Ogof (Mar 9, 2006)

That is not a good thing. 
Did the police arrest you?

If they did I would imagine for a first offense (I guess it depends on the state you are in)
you would probably get a fine, probation and community service.

Check out norml.org.  They may have some answers.

This is just my opinion and in no way represents what actually happen.

Good luck to you.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 9, 2006)

nah the police didnt arrest me they didnt even find bud they just found zig zags and the metal bowl.. i wasnt faded either i was jss going to school till some dumbass dog came and sniffed my backpack and found zig zags and the metal  bowl.. 

they were like whats this (zig zag)
i said.. paper to roll?
then the metal bowl 
i was like i dont know thats my friends and they were like yeah for marijuana
i was like i dont know..

and the police didnt come but like the person who brought the dog was a chick and she wrote some stuff about illegal drug paraphanilia or something


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 9, 2006)

dude how old are you?


----------



## soofaded (Mar 10, 2006)

15 why wsup? your probably gnna say im too young to smoke or somethin huh? haha if you are theres like a grip of kids smoking some younger then me.. if not sorry fo assuming.. im faded


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

oh hell nah i was smoking just before i turned 13,but it does matter your age and how old you carry yourself .if they think your a little kid ,they will jump all over you.if they think your smart ,and got some sense.you will be treated 10 times better


----------



## soofaded (Mar 10, 2006)

ohh alright lols .. so what am i suppose to do i have a conference with the principal and the superintendent on monday with my aunt and uncle.. if they ask if thats my shit what should i say? its mine or nah .. because all of em think it is and then if they ask if i smoke weed ima say no . well tell me what u would do cuhs im cluesless


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats your judgment call, just remember it takes ten lies to get outa one lie. then you have 10 more lies for each one you told to get out of those. See the trend. If it was me. Just say. "I am not saying anything or admitting anything. Now what do we do about the situation?" Thats it. they can't make you say anything. Just keep your mouth shut is what I would do. then your not a liar either. Don't give them anything to hold over you.

Then lay low for a looooonngg time.

edit: keep the shit outa school. Your there to learn. graduate and get a job. Whats the point of bringin shit to school? They mean "drug-free zone" for a reason. It means keep everything out of the school area. Or they are going to make an example outa ya.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

yea say nothing


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 10, 2006)

i am not saying your to young to smoke i started when i was about your age. i am just say think before you act. beat the system dont let it beat you B/C they will try to make an example outa you, just like mutt said.

good luck keep you head up 
later man


----------



## soofaded (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks .. oh im meetin up a probation officer what should i say if he/she ask if i do drugs what should i say? i smoked weed hardcore and im stopping after this sack around like a dime left. and will they pee test me right there on the spot the day i meet up at the probation office and will the school pee test meon the spot for the conference


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 10, 2006)

soofaded said:
			
		

> thanks .. oh im meetin up a probation officer what should i say if he/she ask if i do drugs what should i say? i smoked weed hardcore and im stopping after this sack around like a dime left. and will they pee test me right there on the spot the day i meet up at the probation office and will the school pee test meon the spot for the conference


You are the one who brought this stuff into a school. What in the world were you thinking about? Now, I just keep hearing you ask if you should tell a bunch of lies. What is it you want someone to tell you, to lie your ass off and make the situation even worse than it is? By bringing the stuff into your school, you've proven yourself to be not so bright. Now you're going to look them in the eye and tell them a bold faced lie?

You've got 3 years to go before you get out of high school. Just put the weed down and get on with your life. You've got so much attention drawn to you because of YOUR bringing it into your school, to do anything else would just make you look even stupider.

Damnit, just go in and face up to what you've done. Look at them and honestly say, "Yes, I smoke Marijuana on a regular basis and I like it. Yes, I know now that I shouldn't have came anywhere near a school with this stuff and I'm sure sorry I did."

They will appreciate your honesty and maybe cut you some slack because of it. Stop trying to lie your way out of responsibility for your own actions. They will see right through your lies and you'll be in even more trouble than you are now.

Stick to the truth. To do less will only make you look worse.

Mutt, that was damn good advice. I sincerely hope he listens to you and I. You're much more tactful than I am, but I keep hearing this kid ask if he should be a LIAR.

Nuff said.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 11, 2006)

they may think your a dumbass for telling the truth,i had damaged some property out side of school wasnt even on school property ,somehow it got back to the school,the pricible ask me did i do it,i said yea ,and ended up on probation.you notice when you lie and tell the truth ,they punish you.but if they cant get a story,they may send you home,because there pissed that they cant get a story out of you.they do give it up to you for being honest,you might as well be honest ,they caught you with the shit on you.how you going to explain that.they may even send you to court,but i think thell probally let this slide and punish you in school.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 11, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> they may think your a dumbass for telling the truth...


Educated adults don't think that way man. They respect you for being honest. Only uneducated kids and adults that ARE dumbasses think that way.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 11, 2006)

This is a great way to improve your life. Make sure you watch it until the very end. Crank up the speakers.


http://upchucky.net/~upchucky/flash-fun/farmer-donkey.swf


----------



## Mutt (Mar 11, 2006)

hahahahaha that was cute. I woulda kicked the fucker too.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 11, 2006)

he cant lie anyway ,he got caught red handed,it is better to tell the truth,but certain situations,let say you commited fraud ,they suspected you but had no proof,you goin to admit and go to jail.all for some dumb candy ass .who doesnt give a shit about you,just trying to help career.trust me my freind jail not a place you want to be .dont drop the soap.lol.
since your young you go to juve ,juve aint shit but a playground unless you go downstate .certain things you just dont tell.it makes you look bad.but everbody hates a liar and a thief


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 11, 2006)

i agree gqone


----------



## soofaded (Mar 11, 2006)

they didnt catch me with weed though. only zig zags but yeah im probably gnna tell the truth but then my family would be like damnn hes a pot head .. cuhs they thought i quit a while back .. sucks haha like someone said 1 lie = 10 lies or something yeah but im quitin


----------



## soofaded (Mar 11, 2006)

haha thats a cool vid http://upchucky.net/~upchucky/flash-fun/farmer-donkey.swf


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 11, 2006)

once your family knows you smoke they consider you a loser,thats fucked up,telling you to get a job and crap,and think your buying drugs with there money .weve all smoke ,and if you dint you coundnt relate


----------



## flipmode (Mar 11, 2006)

good facts gqone


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 11, 2006)

In my opinion, Lying is excusable when your doing it to cover your ass or your good friends, but in your situation I really do not think lying will save you. They are going to drug test you no matter what if its a drug related thing, and then after catching you in that lie everything you say will be discredited. They have already got you with drug paraphenilia(SP?) and that is against the rules no matter who you were 'holding' it for. If a cop were to walk up to your car and ask if there was anything illegal in there, the answer would be no no matter what is in there but in your case i think its much to late for a lie to save you.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 11, 2006)

yea it would be stupid if you admiteed it and got caught


----------



## soofaded (Mar 11, 2006)

there was no cops at the school though .. they just had some drug sniffing dogs there for that school and they sniffed my backpack and found the zig zag and a bowl . NO WEED in it but yeah .. they asked if i smoked before i said yeah along time ago and they ask how much i do it i said 2 tiems a month


----------



## Heinous Anus (Mar 11, 2006)

Suck it up.

Just tell the truth and get it over with.  Lying will only worsen what's going to happen.

You're not going to be in that much trouble.  Fine, Unsupervised Probation, and maybe some Comm. Service.  Not really that bad.  That's what I got caught for drinking underage with weed and a pipe on me.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 11, 2006)

nah im probably gnna get it worse because i have to goto court on april 6th and i have to goto a meeting with a probation officer on the 27th .. so im fucked! haha


----------



## soofaded (Mar 11, 2006)

so basically  my schedule is
Mar 13 . school meeting Prinicpal & Superintendent .. for the zig zags and bowl 
Mar 27 .  Probation officer meeting
April 6  . court 

so yeah basically fucked


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 11, 2006)

thats fucked up all that for a bong and some zig zags,your screwed.
worst thing is probation will get you locked up over petty shit


----------



## soofaded (Mar 11, 2006)

oh i dont have probation yet . i have to go meet up with the officer for some reason  but im not on probation right now

probation + court is for something else


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 11, 2006)

trust me dude,your on probation .they told me the same thing.this is how they get you.you go to court and they send you strait down to your new probation oficer.they dont call you there for nothing,because if you werent going to be on probation you wouldnt have to go meet her at all.you think your going to meet and just leave,there bringing you there to sign the papers.then they give you this bullshit lie and say ,will decide if your a good candidat.** they have there thought made up before you walk in the door.youll see for yourself,not trying to scare you ,but youll see for yourself.when i was your age ,i was in denial to about everything


----------



## soofaded (Mar 11, 2006)

ohhh what!? arent they suppose to tell you that your on probation? because ive never even met the p.o. before .. and before i got into a fight at school and i got arrested i was suppose to goto court but i went to some other PO and then she said that all i had to do was meet up with the guy i fought and say sorry or something and then nothing else everhappend


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 11, 2006)

Kid i tell you what.... imma tell you something

I had gotten into some shit a while back.. one of my friends stole a pipe of mine... took it to work... gave it to someone else.. and the last thing to happen is another friend had to search this chick who had my pipe, and low and behold what is the last thing she finds but my pipe... she knew it was mine... me and her smoked out of it regularly... anyway so.. after that.. this chick who i didn't even know had my shit.. told them it was mine... so cops called.... and she was all like i don't smoke pot.. it's hers.. and shit.. got into an interview with the state trooper.. he goes.. is this pipe yours.... my answer.. my thought... tell the truth... I told him.. yes, this is my pipe for personal use, how it got here i'm not sure, but yes it is mine. he asked me.. who else had acess to my stuff.. i told him.. he got in contact with this other chick.. and shit was sorted out.. I miss that pipe, but i told the truth.. I was threated with jail time for possession of para. and for possession of a narcotic... because there was like, not even a hits worth of weed in the bowl.... but they couldn't prove it was me.. who had it.. even though the cop said he respected me for telling the truth...  I still lost my job though.. which is bullshit because i wasn't even the one with the pipe on me... but.. whatever the past is the past... but i must say.. what were you thinking taking that into school??? Honestly that was just stupid... tell the truth and deal with it.. Be able to handle the effects of your actions.... Don't Lie.... it's the worst thing you can do.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 11, 2006)

alright ..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 12, 2006)

soofaded:

I'm not picking on you by no means. I am not acting like a parent (even though I am one). I'm gonna show you what you have told us. Then I'm gonna give you a traight up opinion. I am taking your side dude.

The following was said by you (cut sections out each post):


> 15 why wsup? your probably gnna say im too young to smoke or somethin huh?
> 
> and before i got into a fight at school and i got arrested i was suppose to goto court but i went to some other PO and then she said that all i had to do was meet up with the guy i fought and say sorry or something and then nothing else everhappend
> today at school we had a police dog come by and it sniffed my back pack and it found zig zags and a metal cap used for a bowl with resin in it.. i got suspended and my whole family knows now.. and ima get in hardcore trouble so basically my schedule is
> ...


So what your telling me is that you have been through the court system once already for fighting and now drug charges and you only 15?
Dude, you need to get your head together. You sound like one pissed off dude at something I don't know what. Family or shit I don't know. but you need to get your shit straight. You think its bad now. Wait until you a legal adult. Fighting=Assault (which is jail time). Zig-Zags and bowl=drug paraphenalia possesion. 
Dude your startin on a hard lonely path. Get staightened out dude. Think of it this way. Do good in school, get a good job. Then you will have money to buy all these cool toys for growing.  Use your head dude. battle through it. It doesn't matter whats right or wrong. You did wrong by the law, you gotta take what they give you. Just keep you head up and look them dead in the eye. Judges and shit like that. Shows em you take it like a man. not a little kid.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 12, 2006)

i dunno about all your guys states or where you come from.. but i tell you what... here your likely to get anywhere up to 14 years for possesion of paraphenalia.... you can get into a deeper shit for having a way to smoke marijuana rather than having the marijuana to smoke.... yeah...


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

okay your situation is way diffrent from when i got caught at school cuz when i got caught i was with 2 girs who they saw smoking on camera and then me in the middle but they didnt see me smoking the only thing that happen was when sercurty was taking us i drop my shit and everyone went to go pick it up wich was caught on camera so now they caught me with possesion not smoking okay well i got suspended for a week no ticket but i was very smart in my situation yeah i had stuff on me and thats all they had on me but they had no proof of me smoking or that the stuff was mine i even asked them to show me the tape of me smoking and they said no why cuz they they didnt have shit on me i even took a test and pass it i did lie and got away with the only person who didnt believe me was my dad yeah i told him yeah i did smoke i did take hit he didnt care all he said was ok good at least you had balls to tell me even though i lied to the school all i have to say is if your gonna lie watch what you say and stick to the same story dont get nerves dont look suspect and the school cant test you they only got alchol testing i learn my listen i never take my shit to school i stay away from my freinds when they smoking in school cuz i dont wanna go threw that shit again if i smoke b4 i go and they cant sa shit for me looking high even if i smell like it they cant say shit why cuz i dont nuthing on me and probation officers do test you from what i heard


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 13, 2006)

Umm..... School = Education ... Smoking pot + Education = What?

What is with all these kids takin shit into school.... isn't school for learning anymore.... did i miss this memo... 

For all those kids out there reading these posts.. please please please stop taking drugs into schools... it's not the time.. or the place for them.. Thank You...


----------



## Ogof (Mar 13, 2006)

soofaded said:
			
		

> there was no cops at the school though .. they just had some drug sniffing dogs there for that school and they sniffed my backpack and found the zig zag and a bowl . NO WEED in it but yeah .. they asked if i smoked before i said yeah along time ago and they ask how much i do it i said 2 tiems a month



If the dogs handler had a uniform on, then the dog is a police officer as well.
Sounds silly, but that's what they do with the dogs. So if the handler had a uniform, then there was two officerss there.

It's your life tell them what you want.
Say hello to "Bubba" for me.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 13, 2006)

oh she didnt have a uniform it was just a tshirt .. well i got 1 day suspension for this and then i have to goto drug rehab for 10weeks .. and i didnt get expelled.  i learned my lesson for sure.. but then now my family is askin me where i got the stuff from and they gnna call the cops on who i got it from ..im not gna say anything ..

i have a question about Drug Rehab . do they test you right away when you join because i blazed last night . ( last sack and i quit or taking a break). and what am i suppose to say .. oh yeah i smoked this month do i stil have to do a test ? and then my mom said something about Blood test .. from a  rehab place.. well ive never gotten introuble for this stuff so if you ahve anything you know about drug rehab let me know.. for the pee test im going to use the sur gel but i dont know about the drug test..


----------



## flipmode (Mar 13, 2006)

dont say you smoked last night,say like 2 and a half weeks ago,i know when i went to a drug program,the dude was cool,he knew we were dirty,he said if your dirty dont take,and when your ready tell me.he knew we were going to use are parents or somebodys urine.he save me from being voilated .he was the coolest drug , teacher.he let us bring in any movie


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah just dont take shit to school or hold any ones shit i learn my lesson...yeah i had to go to drug school forgot to mention that but only for 2 days


----------



## soofaded (Mar 13, 2006)

ohh alright then so maybe my rehab would be cool haha but shit i feel bad for my mom though she has to take me to anger management for court. ( im not an angry person .. the doctor was like why are you here you dont seem angry .. so everytime i go see him we talk about stupid shit i have to go like 3more times. and then i think mondays are my rehab classes at night.. and **** my family thinks i wont finish highschool..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

Prove em wrong dude. get your grades up and prove em all wrong. Let me tell you. they told me I wasn't "college material" in high school. It was a great day to walk in the day after my college graduation and go right into the fucker (guidance counseler) that told me that and put that degree right in his face. 

Do the same thing. have that diploma in your hand and remember everyone that said you couldn't do it and rub there noses in it.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 14, 2006)

for sure man.. thats what im going to do.. my aunt put me in some wack ass after school.. and i have to walk there everyday .. right after school at 2pm all the way to 7pm everyday ! wack huh!?!?! and they give grip loads of homework and projects .. and then they are punks too .. just because i got expelled they gave me a time card so i can check  in everytime because they think im going to ditch.. and there is also saturday school too if i **** up .. its one of those wack ass asian shits.*im not racist .. im asian ahha but yeah im tryin to do good right now..


----------



## flipmode (Mar 14, 2006)

just chill out dude ,all you need is a bag to get you though this shit


----------



## A 5th Lower (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats a good plan to finish school man, I'm only 17 and I've already pissed my high school career away. I got kicked out of a school I was on special permission to go to (my parents pulled me out of my other school sophomore year), and now I need to get a full time job and pay rent at my own house. I've been in trouble with the law for shoplifting, and at school all I've ever gotten in trouble for was cutting class and graffitti. In any case, I now need to work REALLY hard my entire life just to make a living. If there's anything I regret in my life, it's not doing well in school. Pissing away 4 years is not a good idea. Definitely a good idea to go to college and get a high (no pun intended) paying job so you can smoke more. That's all for me for now.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 21, 2006)

As my attorney would say "DON"T ADMIT TO ANYTHING" and don't "spill your guts" just because they pretend they're going to help you out if you tell the truth. Take the handcuffs, go to "baby jail" and keep your mouth shut. Rehab is no fun either, you'd be best to keep it away from school anyhow, the penalties are way worse. Thank God I'm two blocks past that! When they say Drug free zone" in WA they mean it!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 21, 2006)

From another perspective you'll find out really fast when you get out into the "real world" that there isn't a lot of jobs for pot smoking, high school drop outs. I speak from experience and a lot of "scraping by" so just get school over with then with any luck you'll get to go to college and smoke pot on your parents dime for another 4 years before you have to pay the bills. Work it!


----------



## soofaded (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah i know .. my family thinks i wont finish highschool because everytime i goto a new school something happends.. like today i went to an after school .. the places you go to do homework and learn.. but that place is wack they dont teach shit.. but anyways. the teacher called me retarded and i was pissed so i flipped him off and then he turned around and got in my face and tried to act all hard and it was like he wanted to get down.. so i was ready to kick his ass .. but anyways he was talkin shit sayin that when he was 15 he drove and i was like ohh hell nah this foo`s lyin cuhz u gotta be 16-18 to drive .. and so he changed the subject to ." AT LEAST IM NOT RETARDED LIKE YOU! YOU RETARDED KID!" and i was pissed so i flipped him off and then he told me to goto the office so i was like ok and walkin there i was like "*****" but i didnt finish the word i said BIT and he turned around and got in my face like he wanted to fight .. and i was like so wsup what u gnna do? and that guy grabbed me by the neck and tried to push me.. so i elbowed him and i was like "dont f*asdas touch me " ..  and now my family is like .. WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS GETTING IN TROUBLE ITS YOUR FIRST WEEK AT THE AFTERSCHOOL AND WHY DOES THIS TEACHER PICK ON YOU INSTEAD OF ANYONE ELSE.. shit good question i dont know!! i was just sittin there and i finished my work.. and so now my family is sayin i wont get anywhere in life and all this bull .. puttin me down and shit its wack!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn dude. I have been i that situation once. Freakin hard ass teacher with no respect for anybody. He was probably in a bad mood for working the after-school thing. Best bet is to just suc-k it up and grit your teeth and say "yes, sir and no, sir" but say it with those teeth clenched. Flippin him off just makes you look bad. If he lays a hand on you. go to the principals office on your own and make a formal complaint. than he looks bad. . I'm sure the principal would not take kindly to the teacher calling you a retard. Very un-proffesional. Just don't lash back. Go over his head to his boss..

Hang in there dude. Just let it roll off your back. then later down the road when you get your diploma go back to the teacher and say: "Hey ass-hole, not much of a retard now huh"? You'll have your diploma and can get away with it.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 22, 2006)

he probaly wont care,but hey
hell remeber it,i will make him look like a idoit for a second ,show it to him in front of other teachers.that ill piss him off.embarrest him


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

Just do it tactfully. This will make a permanent enemy. He will be on your ass for the remainder of your school years. So be careful dude. He does have more power than you.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 22, 2006)

haha yeah..! hes a punk ass but yeah my whole family thinks im **`ing except my mom and my grandma. the rest is talking mad shit like.. YOUR A PIECE OF SHIT.. blah blah blah and it pisses me off and their like you wont finish highschool .. so i was like nah ill bet you and then my uncle was like yeah u`ll finish someday .. hes a fuckin punk


----------



## soofaded (Mar 22, 2006)

fuckin asian family's all wack and shit.. man i wanna blaze so bad !!!! i havnt blazed for 1week or maybe 2? ..  

i shouldnt blaze huh?  ( i use to smoke everday or every other day )

on march 27 im going to probation department 
april 3 rehab place for a meeting 
april 6 court


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

Say you get pulled over, do you smile and politely say "I'm sorry sir, was I doing something wrong? Or do you give an attitude about why or why not he pulled you over? I've found that the first one gets me on my way and the second just gets my car searched. What I'm trying to say is "they" own you til you're 18 dude. Play the game to your advantage. Do the math, will you "get more bees with honey?" Have I gotten my point across? Sorry, I have sons.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 22, 2006)

haha its ok .. but i dont really get it  .. im thinkin dont smoke right?


----------



## 420smoker (Mar 22, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Educated adults don't think that way man. They respect you for being honest. Only uneducated kids and adults that ARE dumbasses think that way.


 
SO true


----------



## 420smoker (Mar 22, 2006)

soofaded said:
			
		

> haha its ok .. but i dont really get it  .. im thinkin dont smoke right?


 
damn man, whats your problem lay off the drugs dude.. i think you're doing more than weed if you don't get it by now...if you're on probation and sh!t thats not good.. take it 4 me.. i know..


----------



## flipmode (Mar 22, 2006)

dude go ahead and smoke,your already in trouble,and probation wont stop you trust me ,ive been on for 4 years.one violation is a extra year,or untill there ready to release you  ,which will youl be 17 18 maybe eairlier


----------



## soofaded (Mar 22, 2006)

nah **** it im not gnna do it ! actually smokin weed is the only thing ive done before


----------



## soofaded (Mar 22, 2006)

why would u think im doing other shit?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

Duh...


----------



## soofaded (Mar 23, 2006)

huh!?


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 23, 2006)

dam so your after school teacher called you a retard...lmfao!!!!!!!!!! no offence but thats kinda funny i kno you aint a retard cuz im basically going threw same shit your going threw righ now only im not in probation and none of that shit i got kicked out of my normal high school now going to a fucked up high school were they dont teach you shit at all they just give me a packet for the week (intell friday) its all book work do it your self shit this shit is so hard but i get threw it i end up smoking all week and slaking off but i end up doin my shit on thursday or friday and pass my test shit im trying to get back to a normal high school and get a good diploma  if i can do it you can do it too just ignore the ppl that say your not gonna get no where in life cuz they dont kno that shit can they see the future or sumthin? when some one tells you your not gonna get no where in life tell them how the **** do you kno? can you see the future? they will look stupid and just walk away but you can do it shit i gotta do my home work hahaha


----------



## Mutt (Mar 23, 2006)

Man, I get so angry at our school system. "no child left behind" is bullshit. It gives more funds to the schools that do better. Well isn't that just wacked. If the school is doing great why does it need more funding??? When another school struggling doesn't get the funds it needs to do better??? Its backwards.

I also don't agree with a "special" highschool. Here we don't want to deal with ya so we'll throw you here were it will be harder for you to succeed. To me if the kid is not getting good grades it hurts self esteem. low self esteem will make the kid lash out. hmmm. so promote postive re-enforcment as a teacher. help those that need the help. and they will improve all the way around. Again freakin backwards. 

The US never quite gets why we are so behind the rest when it comes to education. hmmm??????

Everything is backwards  Also behave and don't give them an excuse to put you in there or single you out from the rest. blend in. get good grades and get out of there.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Listen to Mutt, there should be more like him out there. I dropped out of school in my sophomore year figuring it was just temporary, I am now 38 years old and about to take my GED, you think it's hard to study now? Try doing it in between Little League practice and a 2 year old! I've found throuout my life's journey that money is freedom, the more you've got, the more freedom you have. The less you've got , the more "others" make desisions for you. Education = MONEY!!!! I wanted to be a lawyer when I was 15, now it looks like I'll be closer to 55! All those wasted years...don't make that mistake, I've already tried it out, no good!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Mutt, have you ever thought about running for an office? The people seem to listen to what you have to say.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 23, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt, have you ever thought about running for an office? The people seem to listen to what you have to say.


 
hahaha, thats an idea, but I'm allergic to politics. If I became a politician, I would break out in hives and have to take a bath 10X a day to get rid of the stench that rubbed off on me. hahahahahahahah. Besides that after a month of dealing with those kooks. I'd have to be locked up in the psych ward myself. hahahahaha

on a further note: don't they drug test politicians. I'd fail the test miserably. I won't quit smoking and drinkin that much water and suregel doesn't sound apealing. hahahahaha


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

your 38 and you dont have a ged,dont worry im living through the same,wasted the last 3 years of my life getting drunk and high.i actually call it living life to the fullest,if i had money ,i could travel more places ,but i want my voice to be heard by million,thats my dream ,i love music


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Well if I ever see "MuttDawg" on the ballot, you've got my vote!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

bongsmoker said:
			
		

> your 38 and you dont have a ged,dont worry im living through the same,wasted the last 3 years of my life getting drunk and high.i actually call it living life to the fullest,if i had money ,i could travel more places ,but i want my voice to be heard by million,thats my dream ,i love music


  Dude...I didn't waste the last 3 years, I wasted the last 20. My point was that it's easier to do things right the first time. Life only get harder and looking back the one thing that would have altered my life for the "good" is if I had an education instead of a pretty face, I wouldn't be dependent on others (daddy) to save me all of the time. Self confidence comes by standing on your own two feet and realizing that the decisions you make now, will affect the outcome for the rest of your life. I know "many" who will never make it.


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

yea i know what you mean


----------



## soofaded (Mar 24, 2006)

fo reals. i need to get my shit together


----------

